

Ask HN: anyone doing a start-up, but have a non-technical full-time job? - maserati

Does anybody here works on a technology start-up project and got a full-time job which isn't related to technology such as truck driver, nurse aide, carpenter etc. you know what I mean? Like for me, I work full time as a nurse at night and work on my start-up project at daytime or during my days-off. What is the rate of success for this kind of situation in a start-up? And how would you do this if you're in this situation? Are you gonna quit or just keep doing it?
======
10ren
I think it's unusual, but if your startup is in the same field as your non-
tech nursing job, you have the fantastic advantage of domain knowledge - you
actually _know_ the problems and frustrations of the field; and you can also
speak its language so you can communicate with people in it.

------
Serene
Tesla was digging ditches for influential ex-Wall-streeters after quitting the
Edison company. During lunches he would tell about his ideas - this helped him
to get financing a few years later. Just an example

------
amac
Yes. I used to work in the oil industry (now distribution) and continue to
work on side projects. It's hard work but you have to do whatever it takes.

